# How to: Free our memory RAM :D



## darkluniux (Jun 13, 2006)

After we had been executed multiple applications or simply a very "hard" game that requires many RAM memory, we can see how windows becomes a little slow...

This is because the remains of the applications used are blocking part of our Ram memory, so today, we are going to learn how to make a little but usefull script that will force our system to download the content of the memory to the archive of interchanges making that it upload again all the active information in the memory and eliminating all the useless information , this all in just two clicks!

Steps to do our script:

Open the note book and write the following:

If you got less than 128mb RAM memory write: 

Mystring=(16000000)

If you got 128mb RAM or more, write:

Mystring=(80000000)

Now save this with whatever name you want but as an extension ".vbe"

Example: Ramfree.vbe

Save it when you wnat it, and everytime you double click it, you iwll refresh your RAM .


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

The script doesn't do anything, that normal Windows memory management will do,when more ram is required.
What the script does do, as do all Ram Freeing programs, is it arbitrarily forces Windows to move inuse ram to the pagefile. This inuse ram, may in fact, be "really" is use, and as quickly as it is paged out, it will be paged back in because it is needed.

If you really think you are memory constrained, install more ram.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Come on Phil, it does make the system slower since it's paging all that stuff out to the swap file!


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Sorry, I forgot. 

They really should design memory management so that it works in the background and tries to be proactive, at the same time that other apps are running!

You would think by now, on these huge PCs, they could figure out how to do more than one thing at a time.

LOL LOL


----------



## mybest2U (Aug 10, 2007)

As a small side note to this thread, have any of you tried FreeRam XP Pro (freeware)? I've been using it with Windows XP and am quite impressed with its performance. For more info, go to:
http://www.yourwaresolutions.com/

What DarkLuniux describes sounds like it is all ready done by a Microsoft program called "ClearMem". Since I've been impressed enough with FreeRam XP Pro, I've never even bothered to try ClearMem. Anyone else used it? Please let me know. Check it out at:
http://www.fixmyxp.com/content/view/27/129


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

mybest2U said:


> As a small side note to this thread, have any of you tried FreeRam XP Pro (freeware)? I've been using it with Windows XP and am quite impressed with its performance. For more info, go to:
> http://www.yourwaresolutions.com/
> 
> What DarkLuniux describes sounds like it is all ready done by a Microsoft program called "ClearMem". Since I've been impressed enough with FreeRam XP Pro, I've never even bothered to try ClearMem. Anyone else used it? Please let me know. Check it out at:
> http://www.fixmyxp.com/content/view/27/129


These programs create available ram and they do this by *forcing* windows to move memory that is in-use, out to the pagefile. This movement is arbitrary. That is, the ram could have been active seconds ago, and the program will force it to the pagefile, causing windows to move it back into memory, when the program needs it again.

Bottom line. Free ram is wasted ram.

These programs originated in the Windows 95 days, when there was a serious flaw in memory mangement.

Windows can more than adequately handle this and nees no assistance from these types of apps.

However, if you need to have the pagefile become larger, and increase the amount of traffic to you disk system, these are the programs to run.


----------

